# 20-39 PC-Plus



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Where does this sub sit in the SVS line compared to a box? Would it have the same or more output/bass then the PB12-NSD?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> Where does this sub sit in the SVS line compared to a box? Would it have the same or more output/bass then the PB12-NSD?


The 20-39PC+ has more output than the PB12-NSD over the common bass ranges. It falls a bit shy of the PB12-Plus (the box versions tend to be a bit more efficient overall).

Ilkka's CEA 2010 data is a good comparison between the PB12-NSD and the 20-39PC+ in various tunes. 

Note that as the subwoofer is tuned deeper, there is a headroom loss over the mid-bass frequencies in exchange for the improved output at very deep frequencies. The native 20 Hz tune is the strongest over the common bass regions. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/5748-cea-2010-standard-compilation.html


----------

